

Some graphs: 10 years security holes - Mitt
http://www.s21sec.com/prensa.aspx?sec=4&ntc=1669

======
AgentConundrum
There's an "English" link at the top, but it doesn't seem to work on this
page. Perhaps the link should be edited to use the following:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.s21sec.com%2Fprensa.aspx%3Fsec%3D4%26ntc%3D1669%231669)

~~~
anon1385
Try this:
[http://www.s21sec.com/prensa.aspx?sec=4&ntc=503#503](http://www.s21sec.com/prensa.aspx?sec=4&ntc=503#503)

------
justinschuh
Michal Zalewski already explained in detail why this is a horribly broken
methodology: [http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2010/05/vulnerability-
databases-...](http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2010/05/vulnerability-databases-
and-pie-charts.html)

